# gone through a number of interviews--when will they call?! (kinda long; please help!)



## shmookie414 (Nov 2, 2009)

Heyyy soo.. I applied for a cosmetics counter position within Macy's and it ended up being for Estee Lauder! I went through interviews with Macy's itself; then the counter manager; then the counter executive?; and then a short phone interview with the account executive and the next day the talent plus with the account executive. She asked me how much I wanted to get paid and all that, and then just said something along the lines of "Okay, I will call the counter executive and you should be hearing from us soon." Which I took as a good thing, I think?

This was on Friday, now it's Monday.. When do you think I'll get a call, if any!?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah that sounds good. the next thing they will do is your reference and background checks. if it was friday, I wouldnt be freaking out yet, its only monday!!! they dont work weekends! every store is different, it could take days or weeks depending how fast they want to get you in....if you dont hear from them by friday, give the counter manager a call!! =D


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 7, 2009)

Wait a few more days. If not, do a follow up call with them.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah when I got my job with Clinique it took them a few days so don't fret but I would wait a few days then call. But at this point I hope you heard something! Good luck!


----------

